# Is Gluten Free Enough?



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

Just curious everyone's thoughts on Gluten....

We do 0 grains at this point. Nuts and seeds even zero, there is really no point, especially right now trying to balance our Omega 3/6 ratios.

Anyway here is a great article, a must read to me on how even the gluten free grains can cause issues.

http://www.thepaleomom.com/2013/03/...re-eating-gluten-even-after-giving-it-up.html


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

puritanize said:


> Just curious everyone's thoughts on Gluten....
> 
> We do 0 grains at this point. Nuts and seeds even zero, there is really no point, especially right now trying to balance our Omega 3/6 ratios.
> 
> ...


This is an excellent article. Sadly, some folks are allergic to all grains whereas others are only allergic to wheat.

I have been wondering if messing with the DNA of plants and pesticides as well as fertilizers have an impact on intolerance.


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

The wheat supply in the US has been so genetically modified. It is really hard to find true heirloom wheat.

Other countries won't touch our genetically modified produce like corn after tests they do show it causes cancer. Scary stuff. To me when in doubt go pure as possible. We like shopping at our local produce place, they grow everything on a 1/2 acre plot near the city, local is so much fresher, but not as easy to find variety in the winter.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

puritanize said:


> The wheat supply in the US has been so genetically modified. It is really hard to find true heirloom wheat.
> 
> Other countries won't touch our genetically modified produce like corn after tests they do show it causes cancer. Scary stuff. To me when in doubt go pure as possible. We like shopping at our local produce place, they grow everything on a 1/2 acre plot near the city, local is so much fresher, but not as easy to find variety in the winter.


This may be the crux of the problem and it is not just the wheat. They are messing w/everything. This is all very scary to this 70 year old!!

The young people don't know the difference for they have nothing with which to compare. Sad, but true!


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

It is sad but like you said but so true. The food supply in this country has gone downhill so fast. And let's face it when it comes to our health, we see the repercussions.


----------



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

Unless you have an autoimmune disorder and/or celiac's disease, going gluten free does nothing health wise for you, and could potentially actually do more harm than good, since gluten has some minerals and vitamins in it that helps your immune system keep pathogens at bay.

Also, GMOs are NOT some big, bad, terrifying thing that some groups are trying to make it out to mean. It simply means "genetically modified organism". In simple English, your dog and other species-specific pets are GMOs. It's basically another way to do selective breeding (or be a super scientist and modify the DNA strand by inputting and removing certain DNA genes).

This video is longer, but is a great explanation of GMOs.


----------

